

Can You Build A Successful Company "Outside the Bubble"? - ericabiz
http://www.erica.biz/2012/austin-vs-silicon-valley/

======
ecubed
Being from Texas I've always wanted to do a start up in Austin, but as the
article mentions, there's this pervasive notion that you have to be in SF/SV
in order to get any real traction or attract any real talent. Is anyone
familiar with the Austin scene and is the article right in saying the
community is really starting to materialize into a competitive threat to the
Silicon Valley? I'm stuck between trying to go to grad school (Computer
Engineering) at Stanford/Berkley or at UTAustin and this article has made
UTAustin sound much more appealing.

